# Sony DSC-HX9v Camera : Your Review



## machx2175 (May 25, 2011)

Hi Friends,

i am very eager to buy Sony DSC-HX9v Camera. Please give your review on this camera and give you thoughts.

Thanks,
Pon


----------



## warrior047 (Sep 26, 2011)

check out the dpreview and dcresource sites...for the same. Imaging resource is one amazing channel


----------



## Sounava (Sep 27, 2011)

Acc. to dpreview, Canon SX230HS is better, though only slightly.


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 28, 2011)

I have goty hands on it and even my friends own it.its a very nice cam and i dont think there is any other P&S cam in thhat budget which is better than it


----------



## warrior047 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounava said:


> Acc. to dpreview, Canon SX230HS is better, though only slightly.



sounava....do u think buying fz35 is really good for 15k? Is it better than fz47 for the image quality


----------



## Sounava (Sep 28, 2011)

^ Go for SX220 HS. FZ35 is a good camera, but makes no sense buying now. ISO performance is not particularly good.


----------



## warrior047 (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounava said:


> ^ Go for SX220 HS. FZ35 is a good camera, but makes no sense buying now. ISO performance is not particularly good.



how abt sx230 or hx9v? Am also looking at super zoom...sx30 canon or hx100v or fz100 panasonic?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 30, 2011)

if u can stretch upto sony hx100v then get that


----------



## whatsmyname2u (Oct 1, 2011)

HX9v is excellent if you are looking for a camera that can give you good image quality, superb video and also lots of features(3d, gps, panorama etc). 

if only good quality photos is your requirement then the canon sx220 would be better.


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi, Sony HX9V is best . you can review the under images for more clarity.
These images are of Buddha Temple in dehradun and in evening. 
size of image is around 4MB. though size has been reduced here while uploading.
And it cost me 14, 600 via letsbuy.com earlier month. HX100v has better zoom only (30X compared to 16X of HX9V) and rest of the features were same.


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 5, 2011)

The pictures that you have posted here are not full resolution. I have seen a lot of pictures online, and this camera applies very severe noise reduction which results in loss of details, and the images look like watercolor at full resolutions. Canon SX220/220 would have been better image quality wise.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 5, 2011)

@aniket.cain what I read in the review is different from your verdict

Sony Cyber-shot DSC-HX9V quality | Cameralabs

The sony HX9V is showing comparable results with canon SX230HS


----------



## Stuge (Oct 6, 2011)

whatsmyname2u said:


> HX9v is excellent if you are looking for a camera that can give you* good image quality*, superb video and also lots of features(3d, gps, panorama etc).
> 
> if only* good quality photos* is your requirement then the canon sx220 would be better.



Just want to point out .

good image quality will depend on the camera and Excellent /Good /Poor or whatever  quality photos will depend on the photographers skills


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 6, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @aniket.cain what I read in the review is different from your verdict
> 
> Sony Cyber-shot DSC-HX9V quality | Cameralabs
> 
> The sony HX9V is showing comparable results with canon SX230HS



And here is something for you:

'Compact Travel Zoom' Camera Group Test (Q3 2011) Review: 10. Compared to (JPEG): Digital Photography Review

Be sure to check all the areas, like the hair on the bottom right. You will notice that Canon resolves more details than the Sony and produces truer colors too.

Also,


Canon PowerShot SX230 HS vs Sony Cyber-shot HX9V vs Panasonic Lumix TZ20 / ZS10 Noise
At higher ISOs, see the details of SX230 and HX9v.

And,

HX9V vs SX230
Check for details in all the tests.



Stuge said:


> Just want to point out .
> 
> good image quality will depend on the camera and Excellent /Good /Poor or whatever  quality photos will depend on the photographers skills



Now you are just sharpshooting. You know he was just talking about the image quality of the cameras.


----------



## Stuge (Oct 6, 2011)

^ I made that reply keeping the Mach(thread starter) in mind .

there seems to be lot of in camera noise reduction in Sony -HX9v as compared to Canon .

Don't know what colour mode they used for the both the cameras ,which can affect the outcome of the picture.


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 6, 2011)

Stuge said:


> ^ I made that reply keeping the Mach(thread starter) in mind .
> 
> there seems to be lot of in camera noise reduction in Sony -HX9v as compared to Canon .
> 
> Don't know what colour mode they used for the both the cameras ,which can affect the outcome of the picture.



The links I have posted are from 3 different sites. And the same thing about the too aggressive NR is being said about the HX9V everywhere. And about the color, Sonys are well known to oversaturate their pictures so that average users would find them more appealing.
I hope you all will agree that Canon SX230 is better than Sony HX9V when it comes to IQ.


----------



## Stuge (Oct 6, 2011)

^No doubt about that .

Canon IQ is superior ,when it comes point and shoot .
Canon if my first choice if I need to buy a pns ,but I let people do their research before making conclusion .


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 6, 2011)

yup canon SX230 is better in resolving details 

but a point and shoot are not suppose to print huge printouts and at 5x7 sony's more NR and oversaturation looks better


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey I have used HX9V,the features it has no other camera in that budget has....


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 6, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> Hey I have used HX9V,the features it has no other camera in that budget has....



It might have a few extra features, but it hasn't got that quality. Canon SX230HS has better pictures, and the full manual mode. The Canon is more suited to enthusiasts whereas the Sony is for general consumers. Those looking for quality will opt for Canon, and those looking for features will opt for Sony.


----------

